# استفسار عن دراسة الـ Biomedical Engineering



## ورد الخدود (21 يناير 2008)

:11: 

السلام عليكمــ .. 

كيف الحال مهندسين ومهندسات:7: ؟؟ .. ان شاء الله الكووول منيح  

طيب .. انا طالبه جامعية جديده او بـ الأصح للحين مابديت دراسه .. 

راح ابدا دراسه مع السمستر الجديد يعني 10 فبروري :77: >>> ادعو لي  

في جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا بـ الأردن

الموووهم .. انا راح ادرس Biomedical Engineering 

طبعا انا ماخده معلومات عن التخصص ..وبحثت عنه ودخل مزاجي .. 

بس ما احس ان احد قاعد يشجعني عليه :57: هذا اولاً .. 
ثانيا ً .. ماشوف كثير دارسين هالتخصص في السعوديه:18: .. او الشرقيه بـ الأحرى :87: 

فـ ابغي احد يشجعني اكثر واكثر  ويشرح لي اكثر عن التخصص ويعطيني معلومات كافيه ووافيه عنوو عشان ارتاح نفسيا من التفكير  

عاد لاتحقرون  

انتظر ردودكـــم ..  ​


----------



## ورد الخدود (22 يناير 2008)

اشدعوه ماحد رد على الموضوع :82:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يناير 2008)

خير ما اخترتِ ونتمنى لك الموفقية والازدهار .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (22 يناير 2008)

الأخت العزيزة .. ورد الخدود .. رأيي يتفق تماماً مع رأي مشرفنا الفاضل .. وإن شاء الله ستجدين في الرابط التالي ما يشجعك ويعطيك معلومات مفيدة عن تخصص الهندسة الطبية الرائع ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t46707.html

بالتوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق ......

م. حــســــــــــــــنـين العــــــراقـــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ورد الخدود (22 يناير 2008)

اخوي البغدادي .. شكراً على التشجيع .. 


اخي م. حــســـــنـين العــــــراقــــي

مشكور اخوي ويعطيك الله العافيه ع التقرير الموجود بالرابط .. افادني كثير  .. 

تحياتي,, 
ورد الخدود ​


----------



## عمر خضنفر (22 يناير 2008)

والله وانا كانت عندي نفس المشكلة بس الحين انا ادرسه بالأردن بالجامعة الهاشمية سنة ثانية وحلاوة التخصص انو ما في ناس كثير تدرسه وبالتالي فرص عملو يتكون اوفر


----------



## م طبي ابومحمد (23 يناير 2008)

مساء الخير ورد الخدود
انا الصراحة مثلك فى البداية لان التخصص فى بداياته ونااادر
ولكن الحمد للة الان لى ثلاث سنوات وكل شهر احصل عرض وفرصة عمل بمييزات حلوووة
فى سني تعتبر مغيرة وقاعد اتشرط عليهم بحكم التخصص 
فى السعودية اللى معاه هندسة طبية يعتبر عملة نارة
واتمني لك التوفيق انشاء اللة والنجاح


----------



## ورد الخدود (24 يناير 2008)

اهلين اخوي عمر خضنفر

طيب خيو كيف الدراسه في الجامعة الهاشمية ؟؟ مبسوط والا ؟
اممم ماعندك فكره عن جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا او معلومات عن دكاترة هذا القسم؟
سمعت ان قسم هذا التخصص مو اوكي في جامعة العلوم والتكنلوجيا :82: 





م طبي ابومحمد قال:


> مساء الخير ورد الخدود
> انا الصراحة مثلك فى البداية لان التخصص فى بداياته ونااادر
> ولكن الحمد للة الان لى ثلاث سنوات وكل شهر احصل عرض وفرصة عمل بمييزات حلوووة
> فى سني تعتبر مغيرة وقاعد اتشرط عليهم بحكم التخصص
> ...


 
ياهلا والله اخوي ابو محمد ,, مساء النور

واللهي فرحتني بكلامك :7: 

بس ممكن اعرف وين درست التخصص اذا ماعندك مانع يعني  
وايش الصعوبات الي لقيتها ؟:81: 


تحياتيـ لكمـ 

ورد الخدود​


----------



## tweete (24 يناير 2008)

السلام علييكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مهندس / لمياء
انا بقي متخرجه منذ عامين من هذا القسم طبعا من احسن الاقسام والمستقبل له
ويسمي قسم الهندسه الحيويه الطبيه والمنظومات في سوفت وير وهارد وير اي ان كان 
قسم كله فسيولوجي وانتومي ومواد ليها علاقه بالتشريح والالكتترونيك مش عارفه انتو عوزين تعرفوا ايه بالضبط بس ونعم الاختيار لان المستقبل له مجال العمل الصيانه او البرمجه السوفت وير من الممكن العمل في المستشفي او شركات النصنيع او الصيانه هارد وير وسوفت وير واداريا كما هو الحال المناقصات مواصفات الاجهزه تشعرين بيه وانت في المستشفي كما لو انك طبيه وهي مهنه مهمه جدا في الغدا القريب سوف يكون في كل غرفه عمليات مهندس لانه مثل الدكتور مسؤل عن مريض اذا اخترب جهاز فهو مسئوليتك وكل جهاز تقومي بتصليحه او المساعده في تصنيعه او شراءه فانتم شاركتم في توفير الرعايه لمزيد و مزيد من المرضي انه قسم في منتهي الاهميه كان زمان الاتصالات مستوليه علي القسم اما الان وبعد ان تخرجت دفعات اصبح اصحاب هذا القسم مهمين وسوف تسند اليهم المهمات انشاء الله
واذا كان في اي استفسار انشاء الله اكون افدتكم في شيء ممكن تسالوني في اي وقت تحت امركم
في حفظ الله وطول ما انتم مؤمنين بشيء اوعوا تسيبوا لانكم اكيد هتضيفوا لانه بدافع الحب ثقوا بكلامي وباحساسكم الهندسه 5 سنوات الاولي اعدادي وبعدها يبدا التخصص 4 سنوات السنه الاوليب والثانيه بتتعرفوا علي الاسس وثالثه ورابعه التخصص في رابعه في مشروع التخرج وده بيكون في كل الابداع طبعا فكره بره وبتعملوها او بتطوروها بالتوفيق
اوعوا تتخلوا عن احلامكم فاضل لنا ايه لو بطلنا نحلم نموت احلموا علي قد متقدروا وانشاء الله الحلم يتحول لحقيقه مع الجهد والعمل الي عاوز يتميز لازم يتعب
في النهايه اتوكلوا علي الله هذا القسم ممتع فانت مهندس وطبيب في نفس الوقت
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## م طبي ابومحمد (24 يناير 2008)

مساء الخير للجميع
طبعا انا درست بالسعودية ولايوجد عندنا الا جامعتين فيها تخصص هندسة اجهزة طبية
والاعداد التى تتخرج قليلة جدا ولاتفى باحتياج سوق العمل
بالنسبة للصعوبات الى واجهتنا كانت مصادر المعلومات قليلة جدا يعني فى عملية الابحاث كنا نواجة صعوبة وكانت العملية متعبة بس الان بوجود الانترنت اتوقع ان العملية سهلة وممتعة بوجود مثل هذة المنتديات الى كنا نتمني وجودها ايام كنا طلبة واعتقد انة خيار موفق تخصص هندسة الاجهزة الطبية

واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## ورد الخدود (24 يناير 2008)

tweete قال:


> السلام علييكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> مهندس / لمياء
> انا بقي متخرجه منذ عامين من هذا القسم طبعا من احسن الاقسام والمستقبل له
> ويسمي قسم الهندسه الحيويه الطبيه والمنظومات في سوفت وير وهارد وير اي ان كان
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام والرحمهـ 

ياهلا والله اختي لمياء .. 

والله كلامك حلو ومشجع ..ريحني كثير .. 

تحياتيـ ِ لكـِ​


----------



## ورد الخدود (24 يناير 2008)

م طبي ابومحمد قال:


> مساء الخير للجميع
> طبعا انا درست بالسعودية ولايوجد عندنا الا جامعتين فيها تخصص هندسة اجهزة طبية
> والاعداد التى تتخرج قليلة جدا ولاتفى باحتياج سوق العمل
> بالنسبة للصعوبات الى واجهتنا كانت مصادر المعلومات قليلة جدا يعني فى عملية الابحاث كنا نواجة صعوبة وكانت العملية متعبة بس الان بوجود الانترنت اتوقع ان العملية سهلة وممتعة بوجود مثل هذة المنتديات الى كنا نتمني وجودها ايام كنا طلبة واعتقد انة خيار موفق تخصص هندسة الاجهزة الطبية
> ...


 
مساء النور اخوي .. 

مشكور اخوي ع الرد .. 

والله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## م محمد عبدالحليم (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم التخصص جميل للغاية لكن المهم في لموضوع هو الرغبه الاكيدة م محمد عبد الحليم من السودان


----------



## aeooby (30 يناير 2008)

الاخت ورد الخدود والاخوه جميعا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه 
نصيحتي لكي ان تسئلي احد الاخوات المتخرجات وباشرة العمل فالهندسة الطبية علم جميل 
لاكن طبيعة العمل هو صيانة المعدات الطبية بعني طول نهارك بالمفك والكماشه 
مع العلم اني سعودي وفي العمل منذ 11 سنه 
والفرص بالنسبة للنات في السعودية محدودة ان لم تكن معدومه 
لكن اريد منك استفسا ر بسيط هل الجامعة عندكم عندها خطة تفح المجال لدراسة الماجستير؟؟؟


----------



## زهرة القمر (1 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت العزيزة ورد الخدود
اختياركي جيد جدا وان شاءالله تكوني موفقة به
اني خريجة هندسة اجهزة طبية تخرجت قبل اكثر من سنة والان ادرس الماجستير بالهندسة الطبية 
قسم جميل جدا وفكرته جديدة ومتطورة 
بالنسبة للمجال العمل موجودة وحسب البلد الي ترغبين العمل بيه 
وفيه مجال العمل سواء كان بالمستشفى او بشركات الاجهزة الطبية وهي عديدة 
وكذلك مجال العمل بالتدريس بعد التخرج والحصول على شهادة الماجستير 
او الدكتوارة الهمل بالجامعة وهو شي جميل جدا وخصوصا للبنات
فهو قسم حديث ومتطور بفكرته وعمله 
ويجمع بين مفهوم الهندسي والطبي 
موفقة ان شاءاللله
وان شاءاللله الاختيار يكون موفق وتبدعين بمجال عملك
اختك م,زهرة القمر


----------



## ossama (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخت العزيزة ورد الخدود ولو ردي متاخر بس هسة شفتة وتوكلي على الله باختيارك لانة قسم حلو وعدد المهندسين بهذا الاختصاص قليل والقسم جديد وقابل للتطوير والابداع ويمكنك من دراسة كل شي من الهندسة للطب يعني( تصيرين فاهمة كل شي )واني حاضر لاي مساعدة يحتاجها احد وان شاء الله الله يوفقني واساعدكم


----------



## ابو ديانا (16 مارس 2009)

ورد الخدود
الاخوة الكرام
والله حيرتوووووووووووووووني
انا بصراااحة ابغى هذا المجال
بس صحيح طول النهار مهندس المعدات الطبية ماسك مفك وكماشة؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اللي عرفته ان المهندس شغلته تصليح وتطوير في نفس الوقت؟
صح والا انا غلطان

يااا جماااااعة ياليت الاخوان المهندسين يفتون في موضوع فرصة العمل
سواء في السعودية او غيرها؟
وهل البكالوريا تكفي في هذا المجال؟
طبعا انا ناوي ادرس في ماليزيا ياليت الاخوان المجربين يفتون في هالموضوع.
وياليت تقولون لي الاسم العلمي لهالتخصص
كل الشكر


----------



## احساس القلم (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا محمد فني هندسة طبية حاليا بسنة التخرج بكالوريوس هندسة معدات وأجهزة طبية حاصل على دورات بأجهزة ليزر العيون , الأجهزة المخبرية والتعقيم , دورة تعريفية عن أجهزة التصوير الطبي , تدربت بعدة شركات بالسعودية أنا حاليا أدرس بجامعة عمان الأهلية مقدم على دورة الالكترونيات الطبية بالصيف بعد ماأخلصها ناوي أطلع أكمل الماجستير بأستراليا ان شاء الله بإدارة المشاريع الهندسية الطبية 
الحلو بالموضوع أختي أني قدمت على التدريب بالمستشفى السعودي البريطاني للنساء والتوليد بالرياض قبلوني لكني كنت أعاني عندما منت أراقب الأجهزة أثناء الحالات على أجهزة السونار والأشعة السينية
أشجعك على التخصص من هذا المنطلق لأنه كذا حالات تحتاج مهندسات أكثر من المهندسين
الهندسة الطبية تخصص جديد نادر راقي وأكثر من الرائع
أشجعك على دراسة التخصص حتى لوكان به نوع من الصعوبة لكنه يستحق التفكير بشكل جدي لأن له مستقبل بإذن الله 


تحياتي..........................


----------

